# Line question



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Have any of you tried the "Cajun Braid Fishing Line" ?
Heck of a price, just wondered if it was junk or good for flats.


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

i have not used the braid, but have heard alot of good things about it.... i have used the cajun red line on my spinners.... all sizes from 4lb to 12lb and have liked it... i couldn't get my hands on any when i went to respool this last time... nowhere close enough to go get and i was in a hurry.... but i'll respool again here with in the next month and i'll make sure i get some red line... the reason i haven't tried the braid is i couldn't find the right poundage and yardage i needed for my bigger pole...so i went with power pro...

i'm one of those guys that don't like to order and wait... i like to go get it and spool them myself... i like to see what i'm buying up close..


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

never used the cajun braid, but i highly recommend the cajun red line. i use 20# on all of my spinning reels. have used it for years and wont use anything else.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

TClark said:


> Have any of you tried the "Cajun Braid Fishing Line" ?
> Heck of a price, just wondered if it was junk or good for flats.


If you want good line, spend a little more in my opinion. I have very little cash to spend usually but, I put it to good use! I think the red line leaves a lot to be desired for my purposes. I back Power Pro 100% for a braided line that cannot be beat!! For my catfish rods when using mono I will only buy the P-Line CXXX, the stuff is ridiculously strong and durable. When you start cutting costs on your gear you will increase your chances of frustration! I usually have more than 100 days on the water a year and from lots of experience, junk is frustrating, so that is my 2 cents!


----------



## MountainMen2011 (Jul 19, 2011)

A great catfish line for cheap is Berkley Big Cat it's about 7 bucks for 250 yards a neon green so very easy to see at night I've tried alot of heavy line and Big Cat by far the best for the price.


Ted Nugent for President!


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

ive used Stren, Power Pro, and Berkley in the past. But since switching over to Vicious Off Shore im never going back.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

pendog66 said:


> ive used Stren, Power Pro, and Berkley in the past. But since switching over to Vicious Off Shore im never going back.


 +1 for Vicious Offshore


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

In Italian the words "Shakespeare cajun advantage line" is pronounces "Garbage"


----------



## FishandHunt59 (May 16, 2009)

In all the line reviews I've read Trilene Big Game tested the best for knot strength, when wet, when dry etc. I know the clear is better than Fluoro carbon! I use it for trolling and catfishing without any problems!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

+2 for Vicious Offshore, 30# in High Vis, I used to use BG and it was ok, but this stuff is waaaaay better with memory, castability, knot strength and durability, I have some on my reels that is going on 3 years old, as strong as the day i put it on!
Salmonid


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

I got bad results with that Cajun Red line. Good old Trilene Big Cat mono works great for me.:woot:


----------

